# The Rockets are working out Dale Davis & Loren Woods



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> The Rockets will work out veteran free agent Dale Davis today while weighing their options at the backup center spot, two individuals with knowledge of the workout said Sunday.
> 
> 
> With Justin Williams' 10-day contract expiring with Sunday's game, the Rockets have yet to decide whether to bring him back for another 10 days or consider a more veteran backup.
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5624778.html


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*

wow, now that's random. Dale's got ZERO offensive though, and I really doubt he has the condition to even play in our slow system. But I'll trust Morey's judgement on this one.

Why don't we just sign Harris for the rest of the season?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*

I dont know how Morey's mind works but this is what I am thinking. These positions are in lock down

Yao-Mutombo-Another big
Scola-Landry-Hayes-Novak
Battier
McGrady-Head
Alston-Jackson-Brooks-Francis

Thats 14 positions maybe he is thinking do we need another PF? I think he should sign him because both Novak & Harris can play SF aswell. (Plus Jackson Brooks can play SG)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*

jackie butler would be a nice addition as a back up big off the bench, he can play some decent low post offensive and not bad defender, but our team defence could make up for that


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*



Yao Mania said:


> Why don't we just sign Harris for the rest of the season?


Teams tend to do this. They sign a guy to two 10-day contracts and then sign him for the rest of the season.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*

I'm not really sold on Dale davis. OUr center is 41 years old and were gonna replace him with a 36 year old. doesnt look good to me from here but i'll have to trust morey. He'll know what to do.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*

Why do we need Dale Davis? ...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*

Just bring back Gerald Green and Jackie Butler. We don't need Dale Davis.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*

I would probably give Jackie Butler a shot. hes young and big so that can help. I mean after all, we are still paying his salary.

Other then that, I don't know anything about him really.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*

Dale is a big bodied veteran. My only concern come playoff time if you signed Davis is that threee of your roster spots would supply zero offense. (Deke, Chuck, Davis)

I suspect Mike Harris will sign his second 10 day and possibly make this roster when the playoffs role around. It would be awesome to see both Landry and Harris out on the court at the same time.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*

Dale Davis? hes been doing this for the past couple of years now i agree i would rather take Green or even Butler over this


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*

Why do people on the Rockets board use the word "is" when they should use "are"

Thread titles:
"Rockets is #1 in the West"
"The Rockets is working out Dale Davis"
Everyone makes typos..but in the title?!?!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*



DaRizzle said:


> Why do people on the Rockets board use the word "is" when they should use "are"
> 
> Thread titles:
> "Rockets is #1 in the West"
> ...


The reason is that some of the Rockets fans here are not native English speakers. We don't care about their English however. They are the best fans in the game, and it's the spirit that counts.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*



DaRizzle said:


> Why do people on the Rockets board use the word "is" when they should use "are"
> 
> Thread titles:
> "Rockets is #1 in the West"
> ...


A lot of fans here are from over seas. English is not their native language.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*



giordun said:


> Why do we need Dale Davis? ...


Exactly. We don't need this guy and how come we haven't signed Mike Harris for the rest of the season yet?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*



OneBadLT123 said:


> A lot of fans here are from over seas. English is not their native language.


True...my bad :whistling:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*



DaRizzle said:


> Why do people on the Rockets board use the word "is" when they should use "are"
> 
> Thread titles:
> "Rockets is #1 in the West"
> ...


I thought "the Rockets" was sth like "his family" with which you can use either "is" or "are" cuz it means A group of people (A team here)? I might be wrong on this. :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: The Rockets is working out Dale Davis*



DaRizzle said:


> Why do people on the Rockets board use the word "is" when they should use "are"
> 
> Thread titles:
> "Rockets is #1 in the West"
> ...


do you only come to the rockets board to complain and hate on the winning streak??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The Rockets are working out Dale Davis*

No, just Australian's


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: The Rockets are working out Dale Davis*



> NBA sources told FOX 26 Sports Tuesday that the Rockets are considering adding seven-footer Loren Woods to their roster.
> 
> The Rockets are looking to add depth to the front court with Yao Ming out for the year and Carl Landry missing the last five games because of an injured knee.
> 
> ...


Link

Meh, could you guys update the thread title?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Where can you find the Loren Woods?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

we do want a big body but L.Woods? and Mike Harris would get almost no minutes when Carl comes back i mean we have him Scola and Hayes ahead of him so he might not play much or any


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Loren Woods suck. You may as well bring in Mengke Bateer... Keep looking Morey


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Mulling options*



> The Rockets narrowed their choice of big men to fill the last roster spot to Loren Woods and Dale Davis but kept the roster at 14 players following the expiration of Justin Williams' 10-day contract.
> 
> No move is expected until Friday, though they Rockets would likely make a decision by Thursday to have a player ready to join the team in Oakland. Davis has been out of the league this season, averaging eight points and 7.9 rebounds in 16 NBA seasons. Woods played this season for Efes Pilson after averaging 2.6 points and 3.3 rebounds in 208 games in five NBA seasons.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Loren Woods?!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Loren Woods?!


Seriously. He wouldn't even crack the Grizzlies' roster.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You know bringing back Green is a better option...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Anymore word on this? If we are religated to a big man then I guess I am fine with Davis if my only other choices are Woods or Justin Williams.

Is Keith Van Horn absolutely positive he wants to stay retired? I'd take KVh if he were available? Some size and a little offense.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> Seriously. He wouldn't even crack the Grizzlies' roster.


Don't be too sure. They almost signed _me_ to a 10-day last week.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Woods set to sign*



> The Rockets will sign center Loren Woods to a 10-day contract to fill their remaining roster spot, hoping to have Woods ready to join the team by Friday's game against the Golden State Warriors, a person with knowledge of the decision said Wednesday.
> 
> The Rockets hope to sign Woods by the end of the week, but the timing will be determined by how long it takes him to receive FIBA clearance after playing with Efes Pilson (Turkey) last season.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I couldn't careless about the signing. Wood is a 7-2, 30 years old center. He was never a good backup. I doubt we will use him much, it's just a filling the blank roster spot kind of thing in my opinion.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I have never even heard of Loren Woods.

But with his stats, he doesnt look like a back up we need.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

WTF? This news is about as exciting as learning that the Astros second baseman Kaz Matsui had hemroids.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Just another update. Kaz Matsui came out of his anal fissure surgery fine and will miss the start of the regular season.

See, much more exciting than signing Loren Woods!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rawse said:


> Don't be too sure. They almost signed _me_ to a 10-day last week.


Really!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Harris to be re-signed*



> The Rockets will sign forward Mike Harris for the rest of the season when his second 10-day contract expires Friday, a person with knowledge of the decision said Wednesday.
> 
> The contract will be for the remainder of this season and for next season, but next season will not be guaranteed.
> 
> Next season, however, only 11 players are signed to guaranteed contracts, though the Rockets also plan to sign Landry.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think Harris will be a good addition for next season. Scola Landry & Hayes can play C if neeeded. Harris & Novak can play SF. So despite the fact we have 5 PF they can move into other positions.

Entend Landry's contract now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> *Harris to be re-signed*


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/p...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=6.1.1

Additional info as well


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Loren Woods couldnt even get minutes on those horrible Raptors teams a couple years back. I'm sure he hasn't gotten any better. Bonehead move IMO but we'll see I guess. He's a funny guy though. There's a plus.


----------

